# Sedgehammer effective life, post mix?



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Anyone know if there is an effective lifespan of Sedgehammer post mix? Half life?

Mixed a gallon in early May and it seems to be doing the job, still. Cant seem to find anything online concerning lifespan, post dilution in h20.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I have kept my for 8 - 10 weeks


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Follow up: looks to be toast between 12 and 14 weeks.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ProSedge says to use immediately. I wonder how different they could be.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No different @Green Because I PAY MATERIALS, I will often figure out how much product is needed to make only a quart of spray for 250 sq ft if I know I will not be covering a full 1000 sq ft.


----------

